# Has anyone ever worked with Graphtec's i-DesignR CE software?



## Platinum-Ink (Nov 27, 2007)

We've always been Roland users and recently purchased some Graphtec cutters. We wanted to purchase i-DesignR Pro but were talked out of it because you are locked into doing everything out of that software and with i-DesignR CE, you can still cut rhinestones AND export into Illustrator to cut from.

My question is...Is there a trace feature like in Roland CutStudio where you can import a jpeg image and have the software automatically trace the design for you? I can't imagine this isn't possible which a more detail oriented machine, but we can't seem to get the help we need.

Can anyone please let us know and help?

Thank you,
Platinum Ink


----------



## coastalbusiness (May 9, 2006)

You should be able to trace (or vectorize) the image by double-clicking on it. After double-clicking on it, your icons on the top of the screen will change to allow you to create an outline of your image - you may need to browse through those icons to find the vectorization and/or trace set up options. Let us know if you need any further help!


----------



## Platinum-Ink (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Coastal Business, Thanks for getting back to us so quick. We imported an image into i-DesignR CE, double-clicked and the menu changed, but we don't see a vectorization/trace tool. I noticed the top of the software header changed and says "i-[vectorization]" so I feel like we're close but not quite there. I attached an image just to show the menu. Is there anything we are missing?










I should also probably mention it's not a CE machine, it's an FC. The guy who sold it to me told me we can sstill create everything necessary, just can't output directly to the machine. Instead, we would export the file, open in Illustrator, and cut through Cutting Master. He said this will also allow us to use illustrator since upgrading to i-DesignR Pro only allows you to output from that and not Illustrator.

Thanks again and hope to hear back from you soon.


----------



## coastalbusiness (May 9, 2006)

Okay, I think I have it now. Is there a reason you don't design (or outline) within Illustrator to begin with? I've yet to figure out how you can vectorize or outline an image within regular i-DesignR software (I'm working out of the PRO version which makes it easy), but you can always outline the image within Illustrator, save it as an .AI file and then open it in i-DesignR, if you need to use the i-DesignR program. Hope this helps!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

coastalbusiness said:


> I've yet to figure out how you can vectorize or outline an image within regular i-DesignR software


That's because you can only vectorize in the Pro version so you won't find a way in the CE or Lite versions.


----------



## Platinum-Ink (Nov 27, 2007)

Ah ha, makes sense...cool. Thanks guys. Appreciate it!


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 13, 2012)

Inkscape is free and has a trace feature, but I don't know if any of the formats it exports can be used in your software. It does not export to .AI


----------



## studawg66 (Apr 19, 2012)

We use Inkscape to do all of our vectorizing (called "Trace Bitmap") and its native .SVG file format can be imported into i-DesignR. Works well for us. Illustrator is great, but we are a new startup and strapped for cash, so the FREE Inkscape program fits our needs just fine! And I've been very impressed with it so far.


----------

